# 两个xwindow的问题

## bpxyz

昨天晚上装了个Gentoo 2004.3 基本上没有什么大问题。

但是KDE和Gnome还有点小问题：

1、每次启动后，音量都归零，怎么解决？

2、将/etc/rc.conf里的defaultrunlevel改为5，每次还是进入console，要自己来敲startx， 怎么解决？

先谢谢各位咯！

----------

## ahaau

弄个 alsa吧？ alsa会保存mixer配置，我不用arts

runlevel不是在/etc/inittab里面？奇怪

您有没有装gdm或是kdm?什么的？

----------

## tecehux

劝你看一下man rc-update

声音：rc-update add alsasound default

xwindow:rc-update add xdm default

在/etc/rc.conf中你可以选xdm,gdm,kdm

----------

## bpxyz

Thanks for your help.

启动KDE或者Gnome后，是有声音的，难道这个不能说明已经启动了aslasound？ 只是音量问题： 在第一次KDE里，我把音量调好，然后logoff（init 3里），再次startx，当KDE的bootsplash快结束的时候，出现login的声音，但是等不到login的音乐结束，音量就又归零了。。。。  :Crying or Very sad: 

Gnome里基本正常，只是没有login和logoff的声音。

/etc/rc.conf里都配好了的。。。。。这是我第5次装gentoo，以前都没有出现过这样的问题。

----------

## Hauser

 *bpxyz wrote:*   

> 在第一次KDE里，我把音量调好，然后logoff（init 3里），再次startx，当KDE的bootsplash快结束的时候，出现login的声音，但是等不到login的音乐结束，音量就又归零了。。。。 
> 
> 

 

kmix有个选项Restore volumes on login，选了没有？

----------

